# File sharing lony working one way Xp-home to XP-Pro



## Oiisu (Sep 1, 2006)

*File sharing only working one way Xp-home to XP-Pro*

Well I just got a new computer about a month ago, and I have it set up as the computer set up to my DSL router/modem, and the internet works fine, and my laptops wireless connection works fine, but I am having some problem setting up file sharing on windows XP.

The folders I have set to be shared on my new desktop can be accessed and changed from my laptop, but the files set to be shared on my laptop can not be accessed from my new desktop.
I have run the 'set up network' thing on both computers, both of them have the same network name and such. On my desktop if I go to the 'view network computers' window, I see my laptop and my desktop there, but if I click on the laptop, it waits for a while then says "\\laptop is not accessable. you might not have permission to use this network resource.
The network path is not found."
Also, in the "my network places" folder, If I go to the "map network drive" option, I click on the laptop with the '+' sign by it, and it waits for a while then the sign disappears and no folders show up.

So I am not sure what the problem was, I had it set up fine with my old computer, any help is appreciated.

I just looked around a little bit and it seems some people were mentioned sharing between 2 different OSs, so I dont know if that affects anything, but the new computer is xp-Pro, the laptop is xp-home

Edit- I just installed NetBeui on both computers and now it wont let the desktop 'view network computers' it says
"network is not accessable. you might not have permission to use this network resource.
an unexpected error occurred."
But the laptop still works fine and can still access files


----------



## Raistlin001 (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't know what the problem is but i'm having the same one too. I'm running two copies of Windows XP Pro.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

This sounds like your firewall could be blocking the share. Do you have Windows Firewall on? If so, access its settings (Control Panel -> Windows Firewall) and click the Exceptions tab. Check "File and Printer Sharing" to allow file sharing.


----------



## Oiisu (Sep 1, 2006)

Negative, both firewalls are off


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

NETBEUI should jump over the firewalls, since it doesn't know about them. I'd check the networking servicesChecklist for networking Windows Machines with TCP/IP. Check your Services are Started on all PCs: Workstation, Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, Computer Browser.


----------



## Oiisu (Sep 1, 2006)

They are all on on both computers.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------

